# Any Fire Departments Hiring?



## ILoveRacks7 (Jan 15, 2011)

Just wondering if any of ya'll know if any fire departments with in 50 miles of Alpharetta are looking to hire... Any help would be great! Thanks in advance!


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Have you checked Fulton county, they were awhile back.


----------



## sparky (Jan 16, 2011)

*hiring*

Rome news Sunday says city is hiring ff and police


----------



## BoxerLuvr (Jan 16, 2011)

The City of Covington has an opening.

http://www.cityofcovington.org/Departments/HR/Pages/CurrentCareerOpportunities.aspx


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Jan 16, 2011)

Dekalb and Gwinnett are almost always hiring firefighters but you'll have to pass EMT before they'll send you to fire training.


----------



## JimDraper (Jan 16, 2011)

BoxerLuvr said:


> The City of Covington has an opening.
> 
> http://www.cityofcovington.org/Departments/HR/Pages/CurrentCareerOpportunities.aspx



to late for the Covington they have already taken the test and now just waiting on results.

Rockdale is hiring


----------



## ringtail chaser (Jan 23, 2011)

i work for bartow and we will have an opening befor to long put in your app. at the deparment of labor in cartersville you already have to be certified as a fire fighter and have atleast a first responder for your medical training


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 26, 2011)

City of Lagrange wants you! The job# is GA7911193,on the Ga. Dep't. of Labor website.


----------



## ronmac13 (May 23, 2011)

Btt


----------



## aa136 (May 25, 2011)

I hear Rockdale is hiring. Not sure when there having a mass retiring.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2011)

anyone on here know of any other departments in GA,AL that are hiring.


----------



## Fuller (Jun 19, 2011)

certified or not?


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jun 19, 2011)

I work for Douglas Co. and hire several a year.The downside is you will need to be EMT-I and will have to ride ambulance for a year or so.


----------



## RB8782 (Jun 19, 2011)

wouldnt say riding the box is a downside...considering 90% of your calls are medical, not fire.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2011)

not certified, i just want to go in a new direction. i am in industrial maintenance right now.


----------



## SSG (Jul 3, 2011)

Forsyth County is hiring


----------



## ErikD (Jul 3, 2011)

Any idea how many they are hiring?


----------



## bamadeer (Jul 3, 2011)

Hillsborough County outside of Tampa, FL is getting ready to. They are about 30 to 40 short. Watch Hillsborough County Civil Service, opens for a certain amount of time only. Fire Rescue #813-272-6600. Due to the Voluntary buyout  program and the Govenors pension system reforms, senior personnel are bailing so they don't fall into the new guidelines.


----------



## rbrooks449 (Jul 10, 2011)

If you're already certified NPQ II and EMT-I or Paramedic, we're hiring to fill positions at Henry County Fire.  We're not hiring non-certified personnel, just certified.  Shoot me an email if you're interested.


----------



## rbrooks449 (Jul 10, 2011)

do ya'll hire part time?


----------



## bbducks (Jul 11, 2011)

Anybody know of any departments in southwest ga hiring.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jul 28, 2011)

RB8782 said:


> wouldnt say riding the box is a downside...considering 90% of your calls are medical, not fire.



Probably wrong choice of words.I know we have many that enjoy the "box".I and most here however prefer the fire trucks.


----------



## firebiker (Jul 31, 2011)

*Gwinnett*

*Gwinnett Fire is taking Appt's as of 07/28/11*


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 10, 2011)

Clayton County Fire and Emergency Services will open the application period around August 22, 2011.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 10, 2011)

White County is hiring EMT's


----------

